# Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2008)

> Sie mögen Ihre Zelle personifizieren anrufen? Haben Sie die  Liede, Tapeten, Firmenzeichen, Spiele und alles, das Sie mögen? Dann ist FunMobile.com  der Aufstellungsort, den Sie besichtigen müssen! Sie können die polypohnic u.  zutreffenden ringtones, die oberen Farbe Tapeten, die oberen Java Spiele, die  oberen Themen, die lustigen Textanzeigen sowie Horoskopanzeigen und mehr für  jede mögliche Zelle Telefonmarke, das it' s finden, welches die Vielzahl  überrascht, die sie über die Zelle Telefone haben, zum der Sachen zu downloaden,  Sie wünschen. Ausrichtung zu FunMobile.com ist sehr  einfach. Alles, das Sie tun müssen, ist, Ihre Zelle Telefonnummer einzutippen,  wählen ein Kennwort, zahlen eine sehr kleine Monatsgebühr und Sie sind bereit,  Ihr Telefon zu personifizieren. Das Suchen nach jeder Eigenschaft stellte von  FunMobile.com ist wirklich  einfach zur Verfügung. Innerhalb jeder Kategorie können Sie finden, daß jedes  ringtone, Tapete oder Spiel unter Unterkategorien geteilt wird, die Ihnen  helfen, zu finden, nach was Sie suchen. Sie können von € 80â ™ s, von den  klassischen, Knall, Jazz und Felsen ringtones unter vielen anderen wählen.  Themen u. Tapeten werden auch von Animals, Liebe, nettes u. Spaß, etc.  kategorisiert. Unter Spielen können Sie von der Tätigkeit, vom Sport, vom  Kasino, vom Puzzlespiel und von mehr wählen. FunMobile.com liefert einen  sehr Spaß und einfaches, Service für jeder zu verwenden; keine Angelegenheit  Ihre Zelle Telefonmarke oder Ihr Alter


wahrscheinlich wegen solcher Werbetexte gibt es in den USA nun Pläne für eine Sammelklage

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51254
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51124

PS: Aber Vorsicht, die haben inzwischen Deutsch gelernt


> Durch Anklicken von "Anmelden" bestätige ich, dass ich mindestens 16 Jahre alt bin und die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGBs gelesen habe. Ich weiß, dass das Bonus-Klingeltonangebot nur für Kunden mit kompatiblen Mobiltelefonen von T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und O2 gilt und dass es sich um einen Real Music Töne Klingeltondienst für 4,99 € wöchentlich für 10 credits Real Music Töne und dass die Gebühren mit meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgerechnet werden und dass mir die Genehmigung zur Nutzung des Dienstes vom Kontoinhaber vorliegen muss. Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn du "STOP TT" an 86386 sendest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

Personifizierte Zellen? Die würde ich so manchem gerne wünschen wollen.

Übrigens wird auf de.funm*bile.com als Anbieter "CSW Group Ltd" genannt, nicht "Funm*bile" - aber macht nichts, gegen die läuft evtl. auch bald eine Hammelplage.

CSW Copyright Management
CSW
Suite 508, 5/F
Wing On House,
71 Des Voeux Road Central

Dort gibt es interessante Jobmöglichkeiten und nette Nachbarn.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

Hallo,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dieser Firma bekommen. Weisst jemand wie man dieses Abo endgueltig kuendigen kann?
Bitte hilf mir!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

Ich nehme an, dass die Gebühren über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden. Auf der Webseite steht der Hinweis:



> Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, indem du "STOP PL" an 88077 sendest.



Hast Du das probiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

Ja, das habe ich schon probiert. Aber ich habe danach gar keine Bestaetigung bekommen, dass das Abo schon erfolgreich gekuendigt wurde.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

Wurde danach weiter abgebucht?


----------



## cicojaka (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...r-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-21.html#post253719


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sie möchten ihre Zelle personifizieren?*

@Antiscammer: Das weiss ich auch nicht, denn ich habe eine Vertrag-Nummer. Ich muss am Ende dieses Monats auf die Rechnung schauen.

@cicojaka: Der Fall ist ja aehnlich als mein. Danke dir! Werde ich morgen versuchen an die Nummer anzurufen. Hoffentlich klappt das!


----------

